# Found an article



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

doc


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

This is a must see article. Please look if you are trying to breed anything.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

What do you guys think? Is it worthy?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Pretty good article.I would stress some caution though with lowering water down to a 10% level as suggested.

You looking to breed??


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well it said final water % =25%. removing 10% everyday.But ya I intend to breed jags. But I will not have to go that far.They are already starting.


----------

